# Fertilizer needs



## bullsie (Sep 13, 2012)

My Paphs are fine, as are my Phrags. My problem are my Cattleya alliance plants. I know it is lack of fertilizing but can someone help me out with building them up with what they really seem to lack for an immediate aid. 

I didn't get a chance to do any fertilizing this summer - probably not since April. They are starved and the leaves are showing blotching and loosing their color. No virus or bugs or other such. I do believe just starvation. I am going to be returning to my fertilizing program but do need to give these guys an extra boost. Any suggestions?

Appreciate!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe you can really boost fertilizing with a worm tea or seaweed fertilizer; but I am a chronic under-fertilizer so what do I know!?  Good Luck.


----------



## keithrs (Sep 13, 2012)

I would recommend feeding at your normal levels. If you go to sboe you'll see lots of Catts that have a "lack" of feed and bloom just fine.


----------



## Stone (Sep 13, 2012)

Forget about liquid feeding. Use a level teaspoon of osmocote with Magnesium in it for a 6 inch pot, and half a teaspoon of course gypsum and you won't have to do anything else for a year. You'll never look back!


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2012)

Susan, I'd recommend beginning your fertilizing regimen
with the K-Lite from Ray. I've seen an amazing difference
since using the low K fertilizer. Remember me telling you
about the cat-chewed Paph.? K-Lite did that!


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

abax said:


> Susan, I'd recommend beginning your fertilizing regimen
> with the K-Lite from Ray. I've seen an amazing difference
> since using the low K fertilizer. Remember me telling you
> about the cat-chewed Paph.? K-Lite did that!



My Catt's have never been better since K lite. But what Mike is reccomending is similar in overall strategy, and I would predict similar results.

I would mention that Klite did not make Masdevalias and Draculas more heat tolerant


----------



## Stone (Sep 14, 2012)

Remember also that Klite (I think) has its N at 100% nitrate and your mix might alkalize over time. Catts like an acid medium. But the change in pH will be slight and gradual. Many epiphytes resond to Ammonium and Urea as part of their N. Dends definately do.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

Stone said:


> Remember also that Klite (I think) has its N at 100% nitrate and your mix might alkalize over time. Catts like an acid medium. But the change in pH will be slight and gradual. Many epiphytes resond to Ammonium and Urea as part of their N. Dends definately do.



Actually since K lite uses agricultural grade salts it has 0.6% of the total 12.9% N as ammonia nitrogen. It has an acidic pH, and won't drive the pH of your potting mixes up. If the pH of your mix goes up over time it would be due to build up of carbonate salts from your irrigation water and any other lime based materials added to the mix.

Nitrates are favored by plants in low alkalinity systems (RO and rain water). If your irrigation water is well buffered then you could stand to use more ammonia in your fert mix. This is based on work by Bill Argo who originally came up with MSU. So if you compare the MSU "pure water" formula to the MSU "tap water" formula you see the ratio of Nitrate to Ammonia N go from 12.5%/0.7% to 11.6%/5.4% in response to plants increasing the use of ammonia in higher alkalinity systems.


----------



## bullsie (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks all! I started with the seaweed fertilizing and all seem to be ok. I am slowly bringing them indoors which is the latest I have ever done. I'll get them on a gentle fertilizing program for entering winter so they should be pretty perky by the time next spring rolls around.


----------

